# Story, no pics



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Crappie on a jig has been a no go the last few weekends. Wanted to try minnows but not riding an hour for some. The lake is solid shad, I mean millions on the FF so I toss the bait net and catch about 30 on the first throw. Off to the creek mouth where it hits the river. Rig up a drop shot rig with the minnow about 18” above the weight and just ease around bumping the bottom of the drop off. Wow! 1 crappie 16 spotted bass and 9 stripers. All the spots were in the 2-4 pound range and the stripers were all about 5# each. They were quite a fight for my crappie rig! I guess ya never know what to expect!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you've found the trick. How are you keeping the shad alive?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Sounds like you've found the trick. How are you keeping the shad alive?




Oh geez! Only way I’ve ever found was to put em in the live well. There are two problems with this. The overflow outlet and the drain plug. Just as they started biting good, I noticed the live well overflowing into the boat! Those little farts were trying to swim downstream thru the hole and plugged it up. Cleared that a couple times, then at the ramp I pulled the plug and the stream looked like me trying to pee at 4am. Had to clear that with the water hose. All in all it was worth it. By the way, I threw back every striper even though I thought how you woulda disapproved. Remind me again how to cook those


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

You cook them with various forms of heat! Only striper I ever ate was goo-oo-ood! Too bad you cant freeze shad...noodle bait forever


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think ya are thing about the wrong striper, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

For stripers, just trim all the dark red meat off the fillets. Cook anyway you want.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> I think ya are thing about the wrong striper, but I might be wrong.


It's a good bet they're hybrids, but it's hard to tell sometimes. If there's a noticeable hump behind the head, probably a hybrid.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

best way is to look at the stripes. hybrids are broken up and not straight.

jack


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> It's a good bet they're hybrids, but it's hard to tell sometimes. If there's a noticeable hump behind the head, probably a hybrid.




Pretty sure he was talking about ladies that you pay to remove their clothes but I steer clear of any of those especially in Dallas county. These were straight stripes no breaks


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been told stripers have a strong taste. I have only eat one that I caught on Talquin. The wife had soaked in a little lemon juice. It was good and I am picky about fish.
I had a old man from La a ******** tell me about rubbing in mustard.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Kevin do you have a air pump to bait well or just pumping water


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DMC said:


> Kevin do you have a air pump to bait well or just pumping water




I have one with a combo water pump and recirculating water system and the other with just the pump. Nothing with just air


----------

